# Looking to rent in Daytona Beach, FL, Oceanwalk



## Violeta (Jul 2, 2017)

Anytime  between July 20- Aug 10 want to rent in Wyndham Oceanwalk, Daytona Beach, FL. Please let me know if you have something to offer. It's for family of 5. Thank you.


----------



## bestresort (Jul 5, 2017)

Violeta said:


> Anytime  between July 20- Aug 10 want to rent in Wyndham Oceanwalk, Daytona Beach, FL. Please let me know if you have something to offer. It's for family of 5. Thank you.



i sent you a PM


----------



## Violeta (Jul 5, 2017)

I m looking 7-14 nights.
Thank you!

Ps never been anywhere else. Maybe somebody could suggest other great places with kids??? What we need is sun,sand,beach and pool for kids...


----------



## Violeta (Jul 5, 2017)

Violeta said:


> Anytime  between July 20- Aug 10 want to rent in Wyndham Oceanwalk, Daytona Beach, FL. Please let me know if you have something to offer. It's for family of 5. Thank you.


Date frame is July 20- August 16


----------



## Violeta (Jul 8, 2017)

Found my 2 weeks and very excited. Thank you for all your help!!!


----------

